# Making the best of cold water temps



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/19/2018*
I had the David W. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with light winds, low tides, steady rain/drizzle/fog, cool temps in the low 50's, and very cold water temps in the mid 40's. With the very cold water temperature, and no real warm-up or sun today, I knew finding flounder in shallow water was going to be a challenge. We made the best of the conditions we had and fish available, focusing on gigging black drum after seeing that flounder were scarce on the shallow flats. We ended with a 20 black drum limit, 1 flounder, and 1 sheepshead by 11:30pm.

If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 23, 24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14, 18-20, 22, 24-29, 31*

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

